# Lindeburg Practice Problems



## Blu1913 (Aug 10, 2006)

Where the heck did they get the assumption of 800 mg/L for 125 gpcd in the answer!?!?

I would bomb this problem without that information.


----------



## redrum (Aug 31, 2006)

thats my man lindeburg!


----------



## cement (Aug 31, 2006)

I can remember other leaps of logic in those problems. :brick:

the transpo seemed to have been written by someone other than lindeburg, possibly from another planet. :borg


----------



## petermcc (Sep 2, 2006)

:banhim: :"the other board": and I thought I was just getting to old to absorb all the infomation to work the problems... :hung:

The SE1 is looking more appealling everyday.....the whole little bacteria's digesting the poop is starting to bother me...at least I know what I need to concentrate on.. :violin:

Time for more.. :drunk: :beerchug :drunk: :beerchug :drunk: :beerchug :drunk:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 2, 2006)

> Where the heck did they get the assumption of 800 mg/L for 125 gpcd in the answer!?!?
> I would bomb this problem without that information.


I had a few head scratchers on my practice problems too. There was a question on I&amp;I that asks you to evaluate which sewers should be considered for repairs. (i.e. which ones exceed the I&amp;I standard based on some dry weather flow data they give you.)

The problem was in metric to start with, which was pointless. I know wastewater can be a nightmare for mixed units, but no one ever measures flow in liters and pipe size in millimeters, unless you are some crazed DOT that insists upon it.

Anyway, the typical I&amp;I value I have heard for years is 300 gal/mi pipe/inch pipe diameter/day. After I converted that into metric and applied it, I looked up the answer and was dead wrong..

The value translated to around 450 gal/mi/in/day. I had no idea where they got that. In both states I've worked in, the specified design value was 300. :dunno:

PS - What's the problem statement for the problem you're doing? It'd help to see it to know if 800 is a wacky number.


----------

